# I need a tank and a battery can for this 1934 Schwinn Lawlor's B10E.



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2018)

Hello, I just got this bike in the mail today. I need everything!  Stainless fenders, an original front wheel (it's a newer Schwinn wheel on there now), a stem, grips and whatever else I'm not thinking of right now. Interesting thing, it has a chrome fork and wooden block pedals? Thanks for any help.

Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry

















11-15-18

Well, things are coming along. I got some coke bottle grips in the mail today. I also found a pair of Torrington bars mixed in with the girls bars I have, and put them on with the stem I bought on ebay. Another thing that came in, are the parts for the rear end, so I get to put the wheel back together tomorrow. Still looking for some stainless fenders and a drop stand. Pete sold me a Lawlor's badge with the perfect look for this bike, lots of paint but the look of age.


































I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 20, 2018)

To bring this up to a B10e will take a lot of work and money. 
Right off the top, I think the frame and fork are correct, but to my eye not much else.
The drive train should be skip link. Your chainring, chain and rear wheel/hub look to be post war, as does bars, stem and seat. Also needed is a proper rear rack. 
The B10e would include ss fenders, tank, teacup light and battery can, all high priced parts. Also needed is drop stand, clip and correct ears (the drop stand ears are specific to this bike. Mine set me back $100  but you gotta pay for the right parts)
If you haven’t read Shawn Sweeny’s excellent article on the B10e its in the articles section here and well worth the read.
I did a similar build starting with a frame, fork, seat pan, wheel set and not much else. I first took it to a B9, which is the more basic model (painted fenders, no tank, light or battery can) and then collected rhe parts over time for a B10e.
Its well worth the time and energy to build it up proper, but don’t do it unless you’re OK never getting your money out of it. This is a hobby to me and not a business so profit margins are not important. If you have the passion, time, patience and money for a long term build, it’s a great experience.
Here is a before and after of my B10e. Good luck!
BTW, these are excellent riders and my B10e is my favorite bike to show and ride.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 20, 2018)

Oh yeah, the front fender is on backwards and neither the B9 or B10e had a chain guard. Good news is the fork doesn’t seem to be bent, a common problem on the old bikes.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 20, 2018)

I have a catalog showing that chainring as an option. It's the same one used on the Autocycles The date on the crank is 1934. Both fenders, the front wheel, seat and seat post have been changed. the front hub is prewar New Departure. The rear hub is Morrow, and correct. Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 20, 2018)

None of the catalog photos show a dog leg crank on a B10. They didn't need it, because they came without a chain guard.


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 21, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Hello, I just got this bike in the mail today. .




You’re welcome !


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks for the project. I've got it all torn apart, already cleaned the crank bearings. Working on the headset and rear wheel right now. This bike had a chrome fork.







onecatahula said:


> You’re welcome !




Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 22, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> None of the catalog photos show a dog leg crank on a B10. They didn't need it, because they came without a chain guard.



From Shawn's article: 

Several different chain rings were used on the B10Es. Some of these were possibly specific to the badge and others to particular retailers. The most common chain ring found on the B10E is the “sweetheart” chain ring. The so called “Aerocycle” chain ring is found on Henderson and Majestic badged bikes. The chain ring shown on the admiral badged bike was also used on Meads and Pullmans. They are all 1” pitch. The crank is a standard 7” Schwinn ‘dog leg’ crank.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 22, 2018)

I have two, and they both have different chain rings than the Sweetheart. Check it out. Someone put the wrong tank in it, but it is a 1934 Excelsior. The original crank was bent, so I have a dog leg crank in there. All the chrome was painted gold!
I found a photo of what it looked like thirty years ago.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 22, 2018)

What's up with the ducktail front fender on some of the B10's. If you look in the catalog, they don't have the ducktail. They're also chrome in 1933, instead if stainless steel.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 22, 2018)

I found a photo of it from thirty years ago, when I first got it. LOL


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 22, 2018)

I forgot to ask about the chrome fork on the Lawlor's? Is this very common? They're correct, where you have to thread the axle all the way one way to get the wheel out(no drop out). I thought chrome forks was more of a Mead thing?


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 23, 2018)

For what it's worth, and I'm not an expert on these, so I'm not making any claims as to what's correct or what's incorrect, here's a few pics of my 1934 Excelsior B10E.
Same chainring as your red bike, straight crank, ducktail on the front stainless raingutter fender. 
The bike is hard to get to at the moment, so these are the best pics I can get right now. And I know you like headbadges, so I included a pic of that as well.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 23, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> For what it's worth, and I'm not an expert on these, so I'm not making any claims as to what's correct or what's incorrect, here's a few pics of my 1934 Excelsior B10E.
> Same chainring as your red bike, straight crank, ducktail on the front stainless raingutter fender.
> The bike is hard to get to at the moment, so these are the best pics I can get right now. And I know you like headbadges, so I included a pic of that as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the photo. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)

jimbo53 said:


> From Shawn's article:
> 
> Several different chain rings were used on the B10Es. Some of these were possibly specific to the badge and others to particular retailers. The most common chain ring found on the B10E is the “sweetheart” chain ring. The so called “Aerocycle” chain ring is found on Henderson and Majestic badged bikes. The chain ring shown on the admiral badged bike was also used on Meads and Pullmans. They are all 1” pitch. The crank is a standard 7” Schwinn ‘dog leg’ crank.



Hello, I went and looked at some photos I have of other Schwinn Lawlor's bicycles. They all have the same chain ring. I think the theory about the chain ring being specific to a badge or retailer, may be correct. Check it out.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 29, 2018)

I found a crank, but still need a front wheel, fenders, forks and a drop stand. Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2018)

Stainless or chrome Fenders please.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 2, 2018)

I need a tank please.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm down to needing a tank and battery can. 

I have to trim the edge of the front fender, but other than that they're in great shape. A teacup light is in the mail and I'm busy cleaning up the correct wheels. Barry


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm gonna go out on a limb for Barry and say how about a Mead tank? (same thing, 'cept for graphics)


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2018)

bricycle said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb for Barry and say how about a Mead tank? (same thing, 'cept for graphics)



That would be fine! I did buy a mead tank for it and it wouldn't fit. It was from the teens though. 


Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 20, 2018)

Tank please


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 4, 2019)

bank


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 8, 2019)

bump


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 10, 2019)

Pm sent


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 15, 2019)

I would be interested in the motobike tank for one of my bikes... just sayin'  If I had an extra B10 tank we could do a swap.  I do have some battery cans for trade!


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you very much, but I'll keep the tank until I find the correct one. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 22, 2019)

bump


----------

